# AVAST Mobile Security REFUSES to be uninstalled from my Amazon Fire 10 (7th Gen) -- Help!



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 10, 2020)

I have a Bitdefender Total Security subscription that's good for a max of 5 devices. I want to get it up and running on my tablet, but that's not my issue. My issue is with trying to uninstall Avast Mobile Security. It...it just utterly refuses to uninstall. In fact, the "Uninstall" option is even greyed out when trying to uninstall it via settings. And I was able to uninstall their clean up app...but the next time I went to use my tablet, there it was again at the very bottom of my apps list! 

When it comes to Android, I know only basic stuff (though I did manage to get Google Play and their app store up and running on it because Amazon's App Store blows, lol), so could one of you kindly help me get the equivalent of herpes off my tablet? Thank you in advance


----------



## mbeeston (Mar 10, 2020)

https://support.avast.com/en-ca/article/65


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 10, 2020)

Ugh, thank you!


----------

